# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  My review of Dr Wong from Hasson and Wong.

## Red20

I have decided to have my hair transplant with Dr Wong of Hasson and Wong.

They had a cancellation and were able to get me on the schedule in May.


I am 36 years old and started noticing a receeding hairline after coming back from Army Basic Training with a buzz cut.  
I started growing my hair out and noticed it was falling out.  I was 19 years old.


I have my own business and have worn a baseball cap everyday for the last 11 years.
I am ready to be free.  :Smile: 


My goals are to hopefully get more than 5,000 grafts in one session.

I would like Dr Wong to be as aggressive as possible with the hairline and top. 

 I am willing to wait on the crown for the second surgery.


If I have enough donor I was also hoping Dr Wong could do some temple grafts, also.

We shall see how the donor turns out. 

 I am doing scalp exercises.

I am also trying something different with a low back massager that seems to be really helping stretch my scalp for me.  It fits perfectly on the back of my head and kneeds by donor area perfectly.  It seems to be working!  :Smile: 


Also, I am going to request that Dr Wong split my 4 hairs to make more grafts.


I believe that Hasson and Wong's lateral slit incisions create a "shingle" effect with the grafts and makes the hair look THICKER.  


Here are my before photos:

----------


## the B spot

Red-- congrats on choosing a great HT doc. 

I have noticed you made some rather interesting comments on another website---and while I am glad that you choose a great HT doc, the "lateral slit" marketing hype was put to rest by Dr. Shapiro and Dr. Wong when they did a side by side comparison on the same patient. 

We have debated the aggressive/less aggressive approach and I noticed quite a bit of mudslinging elsewhere--which I am not into---because I know that you will have a great result with Dr. Wong. 

Once again, congrats on your choice of Dr. Wong and I will enjoy seeing your journey!

Take Care,
Jason

----------


## Red20

> Red-- congrats on choosing a great HT doc. 
> 
> I have noticed you made some rather interesting comments on another website---and while I am glad that you choose a great HT doc, the "lateral slit" marketing hype was put to rest by Dr. Shapiro and Dr. Wong when they did a side by side comparison on the same patient. 
> 
> We have debated the aggressive/less aggressive approach and I noticed quite a bit of mudslinging elsewhere--which I am not into---because I know that you will have a great result with Dr. Wong. 
> 
> Once again, congrats on your choice of Dr. Wong and I will enjoy seeing your journey!
> 
> Take Care,
> Jason


 
Thanks Jason!

Yeah those guys on the other website do get a little heated. LOL!  :Smile:   I'm not going to sling mud either.


I agree that there is no difference between Dr Shapiro's and Hasson and Wong's hairlines, but Hasson and Wong's lateral slit technique makes the hair look thicker...to me.


I just believe that Hasson and Wong's lateral slit technique puts the grafts into a "shingle" effect, which makes the hair look thicker from the front and the side.  That's my personal opinion after doing my research on both.



I also don't want to wait 2 years to see the results I am looking for.  Dr Wong is more aggressive in extracting large donors and since I am a Norwood 6 that is what I am looking for.



Thank you for the nice message.

----------


## Jotronic

Bspot,

The Lateral Slit Technique is not "marketing hype" as you put it and I fail to see how it was put to rest. If so, why have other top clinics incorporated it into their practice and now swear by it? 

Quote by Dr. Ron Shapiro-

"I think that effect that M&M is talking about is simply the fact that the hair is combed up a little tighter more in this view..."

This was my biggest problem with the presentation. The side that was shown as Dr. Wong's work was the very frontal hairline and was all transplant. The side that was shown as Dr. Shapiro's was behind the natural hair so what you were looking at was the patient's natural hair blended with the transplanted hair. This is in now way a knock on Dr. Shapiro's work but only to show how the presentation was not exactly accurate.

----------


## Jotronic

Also, courtesy of the Lateral Slit Technique and a big session.

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=839

----------


## bigmac

Hi Red
Good to see you`ve made your choice and going ahead with your HT.
Looking forward to reading all about your experience with Dr Wong.
All the best.
bm.

----------


## Red20

> Hi Red
> Good to see you`ve made your choice and going ahead with your HT.
> Looking forward to reading all about your experience with Dr Wong.
> All the best.
> bm.


 
Thanks bigmac!  :Smile: 

I'll keep this updated once I have the surgery.

----------


## bigmac

That`ll be great Red to read all about it and see your pics.
Cheers bm.

----------


## tarapuneet

Hi... I am myself thinking about HT from Hasson and wong. Can you please tell me the price you are paying for HT like per graft? I am saving money right now and want to save as much as I can for the HT. 
thanks

----------


## Red20

> Hi... I am myself thinking about HT from Hasson and wong. Can you please tell me the price you are paying for HT like per graft? I am saving money right now and want to save as much as I can for the HT. 
> thanks


 
It depends on how many grafts your need.  It's $5.00 a graft, but if you need more than 3,000 grafts they will give you a price break.

Hasson and Wong also gives you funding for a plane ticket and a free hotel.


Dr Wong and Dr Hasson are both great guys.


I completely forgot about this thread so I am going to update it. 

Thanks for bumping it.

PM me if you have any more questions.

----------


## Red20

I had my surgery on May 14th.

Dr Wong is a great guy and I would recommend him to anyone.


Dr Wong was able to get 5,485 grafts for more than 10,620 hairs!


I had zero pain.  

The only complaint I had was sitting in the chair for so long caused a kink in my neck and I needed a foam pad after 5 hours.

It actually seemed to go very fast.  


Here are photos from the day of surgery:

----------


## Red20

16 Days Post-Op:

----------


## Red20

This is my Scar 16 Days Post-Op.  

I decided to shave my head so you can get a good view of the scar.

----------


## sere

Red, 

I hope the best for you! So far things are looking very nice, and it seems you were able to get a pretty strong first operation! 

I have an upcoming apt with Hasson & Wong as well and I couldnt be more excited and nervous!

----------


## gofigure

I would love to know what kind of massager you used to help increase your scalp laxity! I am planning on having a session this year and would be thrilled to have a 4500+ graft count.

Cheers!

----------

